# Iseki Hydraulic problems



## Rudiger101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello, I have an Iseki tx1410. When I purchased it I could'nt get the 3pt to work and the previous owner thought the fluid was just low. I took his word for it and besides the deal was to good to turn down even if they didn't work. I got her home and could get the 3pt to work but only if she was on full throttle and a very weak raise at that. Thinking that she was sucking air I went to replace all of the seals only to discover the the previous owner had stuck all standard seals and o rings in her instead of the correct metrics. Problem solved right, well the very first time I fired her up the hydraulics went up at half throttle and very jerky like when there is air in the system and though that everything was better but after a few minuets I was back to square one. She will only raise on full throttle and only if I help. I drained the oil and it was full of air bubbles. After this long story my question is am I still sucking air somewhere or could my pump just be completely shot. I did find a lot of steel in the oil the first time I drained it. Any help would be great. Thanks, Rudiger


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First of, does it leak oil at all? Have you cleaned the suction screen and filter? If there is metal in the fluid, you could be plugged up with other stuff.


----------



## Rudiger101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't find anywhere that it is leaking oil and the i did clean the filter. I put universal hydro fluid in but found out that it actually calls for 80w. Could the poor operation be caused by wrong fluid?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Rudiger101 
did you ever find out what was wrong with the tractor ? 
Hutch.


----------

